# G4 Quicksilver Updating Problem (10.5)



## Naphtalik (Aug 25, 2008)

Very old computer, I believe it is around dual 700mhz G4s. I was getting a problem where whenever I started it up, I would see a blank blue screen after the progress bar and before the login screen (at this point, my computer was in 10.4, it had been years since i had used it). I hoped that reinstalling the OS would fix it, so I updated to 10.5.

Now, whenever I start up my computer, all I see is the apple logo against the gray screen with the spinning thing. I tried disconnecting all peripherals, but it did not help my problem.


Anyon advice on what to do to try to fix this would be much appreciated. Thanks


----------



## nixgeek (Aug 25, 2008)

Well, 10.5 only officially supports 867 MHz G4 CPUs or greater, but there are ways of getting it installed unofficially on Macs slower than the aforementioned processor minimum.

http://lowendmac.com/osx/leopard/unsupported.html


----------



## Naphtalik (Aug 25, 2008)

Sorry, just checked, it actually is 867mhz.


----------



## nixgeek (Aug 25, 2008)

Are the discs that you are using of a particular solid color?


----------



## Naphtalik (Aug 25, 2008)

No, it has the X and the space art. I tried doing "Archive and Install" and it froze at 98 or so percent, and now I can only start up from OS9 unfortunately.

THank you for responding earlier.


----------

